
Show HN: Cheap on-demand user feedback for your site, app or idea - junetic
http://userlook.pagedemo.co
======
junetic
Hi, UX designer/researcher here fairly new to posting on HN :) If you want to
test your app, idea or site—comment below and we can get you feedback from
real users right away. We're just getting started so we'll give out free 30
responses for the first few HN users.

